# Our biggest Snapper



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Fished the Timber Hole area Sunday (05/29/16). Used live baits to pick up our limit of 10 snapper. Including our biggest snapper to date. He hit a flat line we had out for Kings. Caught one King, a Lang snapper and a dozen or so Porgies for the box to. 








Eric with his 33" snapper








Jack that gave everyone on the boat
a work out.








Big snapper on a 150 qt cooler








Big snapper


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine endangered fish!!!! Ya'll had a great day!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a big mouth, Did you catch it by "Noodling"???......lol


Nice catch...


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool pics capt!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Snapper.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Great fish. I see that you kept it. So much for this endangered species. Only kidding, enjoy those filets.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O yes.
Whyme


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The largest ones will always be on top. We chum and use spinning reels when we anchor up.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Fine fish there!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

tks for posting, luv the pics :thumbup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice catch. Never measured one with my fist:whistling::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Are parts of the Timber Holes in state waters?


----------

